# What's the best paying trade?



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Now then folks,

I'm currently working in IT on kind of a 3rd line/project based role. Money isn't too bad really at £33,000 a year with £3000 on call. The company I work for has just gone tits up and will shut up shop at any time. On the back of this I've managed to bag a contract for a month or two at £425 a day (bonus!). The IT game is f*cked and the money is getting worse. You need to be on the very top of your game to earn over 30k these days so I think it's time to move on to something else.

Now I should get a fair sum of money from this contract which leaves me able to spend some time taking courses to start up my own business. Do any of you guys have a trade/own business and what really brings in the best cash? I've been looking at this 5 week course http://www.uktradestraining.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=11 which covers Plastering, Tiling, Bathroom Installation, Decorating, Kitchen fitting and Joinery. Does anyone know of a better option to go for?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I know a stripper that earns between 400 and 800 a night, although she is a girl


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

My pals a plumber/pipefitter and same as yourself and a few years ago was on good money . However as with everything the money has got less and less .

The tradesmen I know call people who have been on these courses " chancers " and spend half their time correcting the mess they have left behind !

Good luck mate !


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> I know a stripper that earns between 400 and 800 a night, although she is a girl


My ex misses and her little sister (creepy I know) both used to work in a club in Edinburgh... made some tidy money. Maybe I could pimp out the current misses


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Now then folks,
> 
> I'm currently working in IT on kind of a 3rd line/project based role. Money isn't too bad really at £33,000 a year with £3000 on call. The company I work for has just gone tits up and will shut up shop at any time. On the back of this I've managed to bag a contract for a month or two at £425 a day (bonus!). The IT game is f*cked and the money is getting worse. You need to be on the very top of your game to earn over 30k these days so I think it's time to move on to something else.
> 
> Now I should get a fair sum of money from this contract which leaves me able to spend some time taking courses to start up my own business. Do any of you guys have a trade/own business and what really brings in the best cash? I've been looking at this 5 week course http://www.uktradestraining.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=11 which covers Plastering, Tiling, Bathroom Installation, Decorating, Kitchen fitting and Joinery. Does anyone know of a better option to go for?


mate courses like that are a rip off

take about 30mins of your time a talk to a few of these guys on these forums :

http://www.tilersforums.co.uk/

http://www.plasteringforums.co.uk/

http://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> My ex misses and her little sister (creepy I know) both used to work in a club in Edinburgh... made some tidy money. Maybe I could pimp out the current misses


Is all weather you could put it aside, it was my mate (her boyfriend) that got her into it, but no way could i do with dirty old men having a good stare at our lasses flaps. Although any money problems they had before she started have gone right out of the window now.


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't bother with those short courses, seriously they are a waste of money and useless.

You seriously think in 5 weeks you will become fully qualified for all those trades?

I did a plastering course which took me 2 years (there was no 3rd year at the time) and that was only just enough time to get good at the basics of that one trade. 2 years later after finishing the course I'm still learning more and more every day on site.

If I were you I would focus on 1 trade and master that.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

bailey-bose said:


> mate courses like that are a rip off
> 
> take about 30mins of your time a talk to a few of these guys on these forums :
> 
> ...


If that's the case I'm pretty much screwed. Can't afford to drop down to 12k a year doing an apprenticeship. Looks like it's back to blowing off sailors for Old Holbourne again


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Is all weather you could put it aside, it was my mate (her boyfriend) that got her into it, but no way could i do with dirty old men having a good stare at our lasses flaps. Although any money problems they had before she started have gone right out of the window now.


Meh we go dogging... they can have a gender at her bulldogs chops all they like


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

And a mate of mine has his own plastering business, no major work for 5 weeks! Everything is going tits up 2bh!


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

If you're good at your trade you will have plenty of work, if you don't you won't. Simple.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I know a locksmith who earns well. Not sure how much but he's always got money, seems to make a bomb from call outs. And if business is slow you can always fall back on robbing houses.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> If that's the case I'm pretty much screwed. Can't afford to drop down to 12k a year doing an apprenticeship. Looks like it's back to blowing off sailors for Old Holbourne again


honestly mate, most of them courses are a con take your money off you.

they promise you accommodation but dont give it.

mess about with the dates of starting the course and send you other places in the UK

a few of my mates have been on these courses for locksmiths, tilers, decorating and electricians

all have said that they were really disappointed and some paid up to £5,000 a course

my mate who did a tilers course is still waiting for his certificate come through its been about 6months now roughly


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stand for Parliament:whistling:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive a window cleaning business with mostly country residents on my books, from that business i get spin offs such as house painting, roofing, patios etc etc

At no point have i thought of doing something else which says alot really


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Since you must already be interested in computers why not aim for the top in that field? you already have relevant work experience so you may be able to get onto a computer science degree at a university as a mature student and should still be entitled to student loans (which are paid back at fukk all). The money in being a computer scientist can be massive.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

liamhutch said:


> Since you must already be interested in computers why not aim for the top in that field? you already have relevant work experience so you may be able to get onto a computer science degree at a university as a mature student and should still be entitled to student loans (which are paid back at fukk all). The money in being a computer scientist can be massive.


There's so much competition in the field it's unreal. They don't want a jack of all trades they want a master of everything. I've done this job for 13 year now and I'm at consultant level and was offered 23k a few weeks ago


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Sales... do computer related field sales... 60-70k on target earnings


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> Sales... do computer related field sales... 60-70k on target earnings


Absolutely something I've considered but take a look at my avi <--- You'd only expect me to sell you crack!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Become an illegal immigrant. No more money worries then.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> There's so much competition in the field it's unreal. They don't want a jack of all trades they want a master of everything. I've done this job for 13 year now and I'm at consultant level and was offered 23k a few weeks ago


Try to get into software testing... Very easy to get to grips with! And massive earnings!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

project managememt- i do it at middle level and earn a fair bit over 30k.

Get your PRINCE2 in, loads of IT realted project management consultant jobs. I know you oop north but down here you could get about 700-800 a day (i work for a chairty and we pay some of our top IT consultants over 1000 a day)


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> project managememt- i do it at middle level and earn a fair bit over 30k.
> 
> Get your PRINCE2 in, loads of IT realted project management consultant jobs. I know you oop north but down here you could get about 700-800 a day (i work for a chairty and we pay some of our top IT consultants over 1000 a day)


I'm a project engineer now so have a fair bit of dealing with PMs and tend to do their work for most of them (because they're ****e). I've just had enough of IT now. Tired of it. Ideally want to set up by myself but it's looking less and less likely


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Move to London and go contracting. 500 a day.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm a project engineer now so have a fair bit of dealing with PMs and tend to do their work for most of them (because they're ****e). I've just had enough of IT now. Tired of it. Ideally want to set up by myself but it's looking less and less likely


honestly- do a PRINCE2 course and work as a project manager in IT you will make a mint. Course costs anywhere between £500-1000- i did the intensive 1 week course...

Chin up chuck you will be just fine, you just need to find your way out of the funk x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm a project engineer now so have a fair bit of dealing with PMs and tend to do their work for most of them (because they're ****e). I've just had enough of IT now. Tired of it. Ideally want to set up by myself but it's looking less and less likely


Instead of sitting in a nice office with birds, you want to work on a building site, freezing, no windows, power by generators, sh1te everywhere.

Trust me, I've done it. Office everytime.

Also how could someone get bored of half a bag of sand a day


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd say a locksmith mate, something that will always be needed, might be worth going on your own rather than working for someone as I imagine that's the most profitable way of doing it.

The amount of people who need a locksmiths will never die off, it's not something you plan for is it.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> honestly- do a PRINCE2 course and work as a project manager in IT you will make a mint. Course costs anywhere between £500-1000- i did the intensive 1 week course...
> 
> Chin up chuck you will be just fine, you just need to find your way out of the funk x


Might thrash through the prince 2 but I'm finding IT so effin boring right now. Aye being outside with hairy ****d builders doesn't sound too grand either now it's been mentioned lol Think this might be the push I've needed to start fresh x


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> I'd say a locksmith mate, something that will always be needed, might be worth going on your own rather than working for someone as I imagine that's the most profitable way of doing it.
> 
> The amount of people who need a locksmiths will never die off, it's not something you plan for is it.


This is something else I'm thinking about but the work wouldn't exactly be steady would it. Be more of a sideline


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> This is something else I'm thinking about but the work wouldn't exactly be steady would it. Be more of a sideline


everybody with a van is currently a locksmith or training to be one, I wouldn`t do it - and I am a locksmith!!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> There's so much competition in the field it's unreal. They don't want a jack of all trades they want a master of everything. I've done this job for 13 year now and I'm at consultant level and was offered 23k a few weeks ago


I just checked my uni's stats for this degree and it has a 90% employment rate afterwards and a high median salary


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The only thing I can tell you is that it isn't my trade for sure. I'm a carpenter/joiner who works both in houses and in a workshop.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Here's me thinking 40k a year as a self employed plumbers etc. would be easy pickings :\


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to work as a Recruitment Consultant. There are loads of stuff in IT in London. You tent to have to work one of two ways to make the big buck. The BA/PM route is really good at the moment, as it fairly outsource proof and the big companies need people with business skills. The other is the hyper technical subject matter expert, but you can't just 'do it' if you haven't gone that way naturally chances won't tolerate the journey, but maybe you haven't found your tech niche.

but the jack of all trades tend to lose out in tighter job markets


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Here's me thinking 40k a year as a self employed plumbers etc. would be easy pickings :\


Location and market would be key, as well as the amount of hours willing to put in.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The problem is everyone will always know someone who is making decent money in a trade, but personally most the trades are dead now and have been flooded with alot of people who are doing these quick courses and undercutting everyone with their prices. It took me 5 years to become a qualified electrician when i was 16 (aprentership) now you can do a course in 6 weeks, prices for jobs have just gone stupidly low while cost of materials have gone higher. From my own personal experience the only real money in a trade is working abroad, i worked abroad as an electrician for 2 years and earnt a fair wack, i also met plumbers and carpenters who were also earning alot more than they would here. Sadly this is how its become in the UK, dont get me wrong there is the odd person who is making good money and it is possible but if didnt already have a trade i wouldnt be looking to get into any right now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I`ve said it on here before - fish and chip shop, license to print money.


----------



## killuminati04 (Jul 7, 2005)

Seeing as you've been in IT for a while I'd say stick to it, maybe look to go into Finance/Investment IT roles, alot of money there still though location would be key. Main places would be edinburgh/london though I do know of a few IT contractors working at satellite offices.

Or take a course to further improve within the area, not sure which part of IT you're in. If you have the patience to do a bit of programming .. there are plenty of jobs around from the ads i've seen!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

you look quite like Al Murray, thought about being a look-alike?


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> you look quite like Al Murray, thought about being a look-alike?


I think that's quite rude..

More like Ross Kemp.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Become a Herbalife rep


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

What area of IT are you in?

I suspect uve hit ur pay peak for the job, if u can make 33k on a perm, then contracting should be more obviously but the jump between jobs under 38k and BIG money isn't something u can apply for or learn within a few years, IT consulting is something that pays big but needs a lot of traveling, the consultants here are on 50k+ and have company cars such as brand new m3's

also when u do big money jobs like that, the job becomes your life! So you'll HAVE to enjoy it or be work mad


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Become a Herbalife rep


Are you involved with that? I had to delete 2 girls (from leeds) off my facebook because they were doing my head in so much with their 'broscience' about training and supplements when they didn't have the slightest idea haha


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I work in the oil and gas industry as an health and safety professional £650 a day or £720 a night.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

D9S4 said:


> you look quite like Al Murray, thought about being a look-alike?


If the comment "if I had a pound for everytime I'd been called that one here..." were true I could make that a full time job!

Yeah I can make good money in IT (£425 a day contract is bloody great money) but I've had my fill of it now


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

tiny76 said:


> I work in the oil and gas industry as an health and safety professional £650 a day or £720 a night.


Again something I've been thinking about


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

tiny76 said:


> I work in the oil and gas industry as an health and safety professional £650 a day or £720 a night.


What qualification did you need for this?

What experience do you have? / need for this? I have a friend that mentioned this to me.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

b0t13 said:


> What area of IT are you in?
> 
> I suspect uve hit ur pay peak for the job, if u can make 33k on a perm, then contracting should be more obviously but the jump between jobs under 38k and BIG money isn't something u can apply for or learn within a few years, IT consulting is something that pays big but needs a lot of traveling, the consultants here are on 50k+ and have company cars such as brand new m3's
> 
> also when u do big money jobs like that, the job becomes your life! So you'll HAVE to enjoy it or be work mad


I'm a microsoft solutions engineer. I'm the technical lead for any project that comes in from clients with a Windows OS. We do some consulting as well.


----------



## buffetslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Dentists, solicitors and tantric massage therapists lol


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

needle said:


> What qualification did you need for this?
> 
> What experience do you have? / need for this? I have a friend that mentioned this to me.


I trained to be a pipefitter and after 10 years working on my tools working on various oil and gas sites aswell as petrochemical plants i decided to do my national general diploma in health and safety.This covers all areas of H&S i then started to specialise in the oil and gas industry doing specific courses like the international oil and gas diploma and the IOSH exams.

Even if you have these certs it's still quite difficult to get yourself on the ladder but H&S is getting bigger all the time.Bare in mind you will be working away a great deal often abroad so if your a home bird it may not be for you.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liamhutch said:


> *Are you involved with that?* I had to delete 2 girls (from leeds) off my facebook because they were doing my head in so much with their 'broscience' about training and supplements when they didn't have the slightest idea haha


God no I'm not retarded haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mechanic,my mate is a proper con at this,but very good,may fix in 1-2 hrs then;

6 cars in ,6 bonnets up all day,=3 hours each car at £ 40/hr(noone ever checks how many people he charges so presume it was their car that took 3hrs,=£880/day the cvnt.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

You won't learn how to be one in 5 weeks but a farrier. Minimum of £80 to shoe a horse and 12 a day isn't a problem. A set of shoes and nails is £7,so a decent profit margin


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

GeordieSteve said:


> Now then folks,
> 
> I'm currently working in IT on kind of a 3rd line/project based role. Money isn't too bad really at £33,000 a year with £3000 on call. The company I work for has just gone tits up and will shut up shop at any time. On the back of this I've managed to bag a contract for a month or two at £425 a day (bonus!). The IT game is f*cked and the money is getting worse. You need to be on the very top of your game to earn over 30k these days so I think it's time to move on to something else.
> 
> Now I should get a fair sum of money from this contract which leaves me able to spend some time taking courses to start up my own business. Do any of you guys have a trade/own business and what really brings in the best cash? I've been looking at this 5 week course http://www.uktradestraining.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=11 which covers Plastering, Tiling, Bathroom Installation, Decorating, Kitchen fitting and Joinery. Does anyone know of a better option to go for?


Don't bother with the building trade mate, plumbing, plastering, bricklaying etc etc it's on it's backside. I speak to lads on sites every week and they are earning less and less eaxh year.

One company round here Baggley Construction has gone belly up after being in the trade 100 years. They've laid over 200 tradesmen off.

Stick to what you know mate.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Prince 2 is good. You can also do ITIL V3 project management course. Look on group on for lots if IT related courses at mega discounts. You will be ticking the box on your next job application a lot. Just paid £49 for ITIL and just need ton pay for the exam.

Ecareers and carrermatch offer good deals on group on.

IT security also pays really well


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Don't bother with the building trade mate, plumbing, plastering, bricklaying etc etc it's on it's backside. I speak to lads on sites every week and they are earning less and less eaxh year.
> 
> One company round here Baggley Construction has gone belly up after being in the trade 100 years. They've laid over 200 tradesmen off.
> 
> Stick to what you know mate.


I have been tidying up some jobs that Baggley's did as a contractor for my employer. Based upon what I have seen, their employees work left a bit to be desired.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have been tidying up some jobs that Baggley's did as a contractor for my employer. Based upon what I have seen, their employees work left a bit to be desired.


I know mate, they went down the road of employing migrants on stupid low wages. They lost a big contract building new prisons after something went off.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

My Mums a program Director for Legal and general and is on £900 a day. She's got nothing but GCSE's qualifications wise.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Nidge said:


> I know mate, they went down the road of employing migrants on stupid low wages. They lost a big contract building new prisons after something went off.


I don't know much about them besides our experience with their work that I have seen. Shame really.


----------



## KanduFitness (Feb 14, 2013)

What does it take to be a Certified Personal Trainer where you live?

Over here in the states its fairly easy to get certified, but you need to be good to make decent money.

Since you're on this website, you probably take your fitness pretty seriously.

You ever think about doing something like this?

-K


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

RowRow said:


> My Mums a program Director for Legal and general and is on £900 a day. She's got nothing but GCSE's qualifications wise.


I'm currently taking up to £15,000 a month doing what I do but that is VERY rare (sideline contract) and doesn't last long. I have **** GCSE (1 C level) and sod all since. I'd just love to be a business owner so I'm not relying on someone else f*cking things up


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Ive a window cleaning business with mostly country residents on my books, from that business i get spin offs such as house painting, roofing, patios etc etc
> 
> At no point have i thought of doing something else which says alot really


What area are you based mate? I own a window cleaning company I'm wrexham, alot of competition here


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm currently taking up to £15,000 a month doing what I do but that is VERY rare (sideline contract) and doesn't last long. I have **** GCSE (1 C level) and sod all since. I'd just love to be a business owner so I'm not relying on someone else f*cking things up


I'd stick at that if I were you mate.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

If you are looking at a trade then commercial tiling is a good one. Also learn how to lay Amtico and Karndean as well as these are becoming popular. Usually charge between £20-25/m2 for tiling so can be good money if the areas are big. Plus it's a trade you can learn yourself and don't really need any qualifications.

I'm a quantity surveyor and its rare to come across a decent tiler around here.

Also if you can get in with a kitchen ad bathroom fitter you can do houses as well. Go to the local tiling/Amtico supplier and try and get in with them as well. If you want work as a tradesman you need to get advertising and ringing every company to get in with them.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> There's so much competition in the field it's unreal. They don't want a jack of all trades they want a master of everything. I've done this job for 13 year now and I'm at consultant level and was offered 23k a few weeks ago


The same goes for all the trades mate! without a full apprentership you wont get a job with a firm so will have to go self employed and all you have to do is look through the yellow pages or google and see how many tradesman are in your area around were i live in leeds every trade is saturated and these people telling you if your good youll get the jobs doesnt work like that when theres 10 - 20 people fighting for 3 jobs.

I left my job as a spray painter to work for myself doing smart repairs as the wages in my trade have droped through the floor. I was promised work but didnt happen and now theres another 3 people started doing the same thing within 5 miles of me and all the people who come from outside leeds to try and get work.

I cant tell you whats best to do but i can tell you that trying to break into a new trade with little knowledge of the industry is going to be very difficult and most trades are over subscribed now with not enough work for the guys out there.

Hope you get summat sorted mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm currently taking up to £15,000 a month doing what I do but that is VERY rare (sideline contract) and doesn't last long. I have **** GCSE (1 C level) and sod all since. I'd just love to be a business owner so I'm not relying on someone else f*cking things up


Yeah luckily for her it's a permanent job role and not a contracting one. She doesn't have to worry about "the next contract"


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

chris9393 said:


> If you're good at your trade you will have plenty of work, if you don't you won't. Simple.


Biggest load of sh1t I've ever heard.


----------



## red9 (May 3, 2012)

luther1 said:


> You won't learn how to be one in 5 weeks but a farrier. Minimum of £80 to shoe a horse and 12 a day isn't a problem. A set of shoes and nails is £7,so a decent profit margin


i heard about this from a mate, is it still high in demand? i kinda doubted it

lost my job a while back so looking to retrain tbh


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Is IT that bad mate? I am looking at getting into this.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I've got five years in the building game, doing everything from labouring on site to working as a QS/ Estimator. My old company will most likely go into administration in the next few months as work has dried up. HOWEVER, this is not entirely down to the economic state of affairs as believe it or not there are still people around with more money than sense, and they can be squeezed. But if you want to be charging such a premium you have to provide quality customer service and apparent VALUE FOR MONEY at the moment. My company had serious management issues and if you ask me, my boss was not proper management material hence why he ended up ****ing off a lot of architects/clients, this was down to his inability to properly manage jobs, but there you go. He would moan to me about how much of a cnut so and so was but would never think to look at himself as a source of the problem. The chap was on over 50k a year gross, safe to say he was in it for the money more than anything else and will end up driving a taxi by the end of the year. He didn't foresee it and he didn't address the problem so he will pay the price unfortunately.

Options:

1) Consider doing some home improvements yourself, get yourself a book about DIY and see if you can turn your hand to anything. The draw back is you'll be out on your own and you won't know what your doing but if your driven this is probably a better route than doing a City & Guilds or similar course that can be expensive if not government funded and last many years with a lot of time wasted.

2) The short but expensive 'learn how to' courses aren't entirely bad as at least every who is there wants to be there unlike if you went to a big college and there is no paperwork/coursework you get on a proper C&G course, you just learn about the trade by doing it, which is good, without the frills. Also you won't be committed long term and your bound to learn something and get help if you need it as they will expect people to demand information if they are paying. At least this way you will get a feel for what you like - a good way to try stuff out before committing to anything. Obviously these courses are expensive and I've heard people being dissatisfied about what they learn but you could prevent this by researching first.

3) If your a natural bull****ter and don't care about hurting people you could become a cowboy builder. Go in, take a lump sum amount for work you say you are going to do but never will, get a few materials delivered to site to make it look like you intend to do a proper job. Take a club hammer to this that and the other, bag some of it and **** it into the garden. 2-3 weeks in stop turning up for work. Rinse and repeat. Few months on, when your on your way to your new Focus bought with dirty money, find yourself being accosted by ex-burglary Dom Littlewood from Cowboy builders.


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

NDT pays well


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

red9 said:


> i heard about this from a mate, is it still high in demand? i kinda doubted it
> 
> lost my job a while back so looking to retrain tbh


theres more horses than farriers so yes,plus apprenticeships are limited.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

powerhousepeter said:


> What area are you based mate? I own a window cleaning company I'm wrexham, alot of competition here


à mate of mine is a wc in wrexham,gav camm


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Just had a meeting... the company has been bought out. ****in lifeline if ever I had one


----------



## red9 (May 3, 2012)

luther1 said:


> theres more horses than farriers so yes,plus apprenticeships are limited.


guess its pretty location based too


----------

